# FASHION magazine critique



## Ingrid (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG I am super excited. I am planning to apply for an internship with FASHION magazine Canada for their beauty section. I was told to write a 200 word critique on their last issue. Do you guys have any ideas? if you are a magazine reader, are there anything that you hate about magazines? I was thinking of criticizing the over-loaded ads they have on the first few pages of the magazine, but many hopefuls probably already have done that and I want my piece to be unique. Another one I was thinking of is criticizing the cover model's eye makeup since I am applying under beauty. Any of you have any ideas? I am scared that this opportunity would slip away.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would maybe criticize the overly simple "get this look" instructions you usually see in magazines. Anyone who does makeup even just on themselves can tell that they're not getting the whole story when the instructions are something like "sweep a shimmery beige shade across the whole lid!" and you just KNOW that there are obviously crease shades, highlight shades... etc. I'm not asking for an essay, but for all the help those things usually give I'm better off just trying to figure it out on my own!


----------



## rebecca1010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey, i was just wondering if you ever did complete this application, or get the internship? I am applying for this summer, and looking for the same beauty position as you were and i would love any advice you have to offer!! 

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------

